# How old was the longest working appliance you held on to? (Large or small)



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

I really hate to admit this, but it is true. I had a Sunbeam hand mixer for over forty years! I thought about writing to them (if they're even still in the US) but never did. I do have a new one now but I figure if it only lasts half as long, I won't be needing another!


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2016)

We had an International Harvester refrigerator that we bought from another military family in Turkey. It was at least 15 years old when we got it and had been all over the world, according to the shipping stickers on the back.  We shipped it back to the states and had it for another 15 years before we sold it in a garage sale.  For all I know, it's still cooling beer in someone's garage to this day.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 3, 2016)

We have a Montgomery Wards chest freezer in the basement that we bought in 1972.  It survived the move to the boondocks, and still works great.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 3, 2016)

My mother in law was big on garage and house sales. She purchased a used General Electric dishwasher. I'll have to check the serial number for fun. I believe it's from 1976 or 77. Anyways, it got stored away in the house for a decade or three. Around the late 90's hubby and his friend renovated the kitchen and installed it. It would have been a mess to remove, they put it in not knowing if it still worked. But as I'm typing this it's in there happily washing a load of dishes.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 4, 2016)

OH still uses the Kenwood Chef food mixer that I bought her 44 years ago.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2016)

Don M. said:


> We have a Montgomery Wards chest freezer in the basement that we bought in 1972.  It survived the move to the boondocks, and still works great.



I have one of those Montgomery Ward chest freezers, too.  Bought in about 1975.  Still going strong.

I am also still using my mother's old Sears Kenmore dryer (a lovely olive green color) that she bought somewhere around 1970.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a sunbeam Mixmaster, I've had 35 years ..it's still in prefect working order ,allthough it doesn't get used much now days, but I can't bear to part with it ..I used it almost daily when the children were young ,however since Costco opened in South Australia about 18 months ago I find its just as economical to buy their ready made lamingtons or muffins ..and just get one or two out of the freezer as required


----------



## jnos (Sep 4, 2016)

Right now I have a Frigidaire Kitchen Fridge/Freezer and Frigidaire Electric stove/oven that I bought new in 1990. 26 years for mid range appliances isn't too is beyond what I expected. Other than a couple wonky burners and a knocking sound from fridge, all is good. I won't replace until they're done, but secretly waiting for their demise.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2016)

According to this picture from the internet, my stove is from the 1950's.  Looks just like this one except 2 burners on each side.  It came with the house.







Also have a hand mixer given to me by a friend in the late 70's.  Don't know how long she had it before that, so _at least_ 36 years old.  Still working.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 4, 2016)

While not technically an appliance, I had an HP Laser Jet printer that worked flawlessly for 12 years.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 4, 2016)

Had the best luck with 2 refrigerators lasting 25-30 years(top freezer, no ice maker, know people who get a new side door friges about every 10 years or so). Like Nancy have appliances from the 50s. A wall oven and broiler just cooked it's last meal over the last year after about 50 plus years. Needs a  new heat screen and pilot fixed or replaced. Had a Kitchen-Aide dishwasher last 45 years, repairman said parts no longer available.


----------



## Carla (Sep 4, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Had the best luck with 2 refrigerators lasting 25-30 years(top freezer, no ice maker, know people who get a new side door friges about every 10 years or so). Like Nancy have appliances from the 50s. A wall oven and broiler just cooked it's last meal over the last year after about 50 plus years. Needs a  new heat screen and pilot fixed or replaced. Had a Kitchen-Aide dishwasher last 45 years, repairman said parts no longer available.



KitchenAid used to be very reliable. I had a dishwasher that didn't even last five years. The coating on the racks was wearing off exposing the metal, it just quit one day. Very disappointed. I think my side-by-side refrigerator was KitchenAid also. Didn't last too long either. But my microwave oven, still going!


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 4, 2016)

I had a Sunbeam stand mixer that lasted 30 years.  I kept waiting for it to die so I could get a KitchenAid.  It finally died.


----------



## Lynk (Sep 5, 2016)

I had a dishwasher that lasted 25 years and a freezer in the garage that lasted close to 30 years.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 14, 2016)

My parents bought a GE fridge in 1940, it was still going in 1965.


----------

